# pairing birds



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

what is the best way to get a pair to pair up?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well first thing you must know you have a pair! So OK you know you've got a pair for sure, Then you need a pairing up box, I happen to like mine to be 2 24" boxes with a partition in the middle that can be taken out when the birds are ready, also it is best that the partition is screen or plexiglass so the birds can see each other but can't get to each other, male on one side female on other side for a few days, then remove the partition and let them interact, if the male doesn't get too rough leave them together until you see them starting to bond, kissing each other, preening each other, billing, and then finally 2.5 seconds of sex, after they have done this a few times then I would place them in the breeding loft and the male will drive her to the nest he has chosen, hopefully she will go for it and sit in the nest bowl! Then it's a waiting game two days or ten days you should have eggs yippie! Then after a few more days candling eggs to see if they are fertile? sometimes they just don't get it right the first time! 
Does that give you a few ideas!


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

thank you.as always ur a great help


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

If you go away with even the slightest thing mentioned and it helps I'm happy ! There are still many things for me to learn, it's the sharing of ideas i love the most!


----------

